# my 4 door b13



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

so what do you guys think? yes i know the green painters tape isnt the best for electrical wiring, but hey i didnt have any vinyl electrical tape on hand when i did the job


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

mint 


but why does the exhaust hang so low in the back? mines tuck away nicely


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

no idea, but i got my entire catback+resonator+muffler all for 200 in oakland :] . im just planning to put a nice tip on it i guess, right now it looks super stock sleepr ;P


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

CLEAN. 

Some wheels would look nice. And why the RPM gauge, you should just get a cluster with a tach. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That b13 is money. Hella clean :thumbup:


----------

